# Stream Remote and Bolt



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

In my bedroom I have a Sony TV and Tivo Mini (1st gen). The mini is linked to a Bolt, that is in the family room. I use the bolt remote to control the power and volume of the tv and all of the functions of the Bolt. If I add a stream into a second HDMI port of the TV will the stream remote not only control volume and TV power but also all of the functions of the Bolt? Then when I switch the tv source input to the stream will it also then control the stream? Basically will this remote serve as the controller for the Bolt/mini and then seamlessly control the stream when inputs are switched? Also as an aside does it work with 1st gen minis?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

The Stream 4k remote will not control a TiVo DVR or Mini and offers no connectivity at all with either, as well.

It’s a separate device.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> The Stream 4k remote will not control a TiVo DVR or Mini and offers no connectivity at all with either, as well.
> 
> It’s a separate device.


Thank you. I should have realized that. I fooled myself because it looks so much like the normal peanut.


----------



## lesrhorer (Oct 10, 2020)

What about the other way around? Can TiVo remotes (RF or IR) be paired with the Stream? I don't wan tto have to use two different remotes.


----------



## John Z NY (Oct 18, 2009)

I tried pairing, it wouldn't hold the pairing and gave issues to other things like the on screen keyboard


----------

